# Which Visa to get??



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

I have emailed the Philippine Embassy but that was a week ago with no response... Can someone please tell me which Visa I need to apply for? They have so many over there and being an American, this is new territory for me.

My travel plans are:

a) There for three weeks in July with my daughter. I realize we don't need a visa for this, just listing it.

b) Going back alone from Nov 13 to March 20 as a trial run to make sure I really do want to live there.

c) Moving in May of 2019 for at least a year in Manila. I would like to be able to work (I teach Bitcoin and am talking to a couple Universities about teaching for them, I will also perform tech support for the company I just sold back in December 2017)


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

a) As you know you get a 30 day visa which will cover this.

b) As (a) but keep extending, you need 2 extensions and an ACR card on your 2nd extension (don't worry it's just another way of getting money out of you).

c) Not sure, but fairly certain your employer will have to apply for a visa on your behalf.


----------



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

*Visa questions*

on "B" - I bought a ticket that has me coming Nov 13 and leaving March 20... I was told that I can't enter on the normal 30 day visa (and then get extensions) if my ticket does not have me leaving the country within 30 days of arrival... is that true?

on "C" - I will most likely be self employed if the University jobs don't pan out... tech support for back home, etc... how does one work there if there's no employer to file for them? Is there not a visa one can get to simple look for work once you move? what about people who retire there who want a part time job?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

BitcoinGuy said:


> on "B" - I bought a ticket that has me coming Nov 13 and leaving March 20... I was told that I can't enter on the normal 30 day visa (and then get extensions) if my ticket does not have me leaving the country within 30 days of arrival... is that true?
> 
> on "C" - I will most likely be self employed if the University jobs don't pan out... tech support for back home, etc... how does one work there if there's no employer to file for them? Is there not a visa one can get to simple look for work once you move? what about people who retire there who want a part time job?


On "B" whoever told you that hasn't got a clue. You can enter with your current ticket and it won't be questioned. You can extent your visa for up to 36 months.

On "C" You require a working visa if you are going to work here for yourself or a company. Don't work illegally here, if you get caught you will be blacklisted and deported.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I wonder if performing tech support for a US company while residing in a house in the Philippines actually qualifies as "working here". You are not taking a job away from a Filipino and you are paying taxes in the US so seems like it would be ok.

Anyone have an answer?op2:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> I wonder if performing tech support for a US company while residing in a house in the Philippines actually qualifies as "working here". You are not taking a job away from a Filipino and you are paying taxes in the US so seems like it would be ok.
> 
> Anyone have an answer?op2:


If you keep your head low and don't tell anyone you will get away with it. A jealous nieghbour will get a reward for dobbing you in.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Zep said:


> I wonder if performing tech support for a US company while residing in a house in the Philippines actually qualifies as "working here". You are not taking a job away from a Filipino and you are paying taxes in the US so seems like it would be ok.
> 
> Anyone have an answer?op2:


I think a key difference would be if it is in person support, or online. Online work may or may not be allowed - but easier to get away with. In person work... you better have the company get a work visa or you will get deported.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary D said:


> If you keep your head low and don't tell anyone you will get away with it. A jealous nieghbour will get a reward for dobbing you in.


Probably not a bad idea to keep your head low whether legal or not. I still am not sure the laws for having a working visa even apply to the case of a person visiting/vacationing in the PI but doing occasional tech support for a/his company in the US.

The laws seem to be written to prevent companies in the PI from hiring foreigners.

Oh well it does not apply to me. I was just asking for the OP.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate US locations*



BitcoinGuy said:


> I have emailed the Philippine Embassy but that was a week ago with no response... Can someone please tell me which Visa I need to apply for? They have so many over there and being an American, this is new territory for me.
> 
> My travel plans are:
> 
> ...


Looks like many have given you some good information and here's another way to contact the Philippine Consulate in the US its consulate finder map so you would click on the state you are from because each consulate handles certain states in their region.
Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map


----------



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

ok, that link is good... I'm going to check that out tonight. I emailed the Philippine Embassy over a week ago but no response.

Thing is, I might be doing several things in the PH:

a) tech support for my old company
b) teaching Bitcoin at one of the Manila colleges (talking to a few now to see if I can get that nailed down)
c) been asked to join an existing company "life coaching"... which honestly, I thought was just ******** people said they did when they didn't have a job but apparently it's a real thing 

So I think my plan is this:

I already have a plane ticket for Nov to March. I'll come in those four months and just extend my visa and not really "work" for anyone... just try to find work and sort out the Visa status while I'm over there. The tech support for my old company will be from home and we won't be ready to launch the life coaching stuff until may anyway and I figure if a college wants me to teach, they'll work out the visa situation...

I appreciate all the help guys. I will be back with more questions


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Visa Status*



BitcoinGuy said:


> So I think my plan is this:
> 
> I already have a plane ticket for Nov to March. I'll come in those four months and just extend my visa and not really "work" for anyone... just try to find work and sort out the Visa status while I'm over there. The tech support for my old company will be from home and we won't be ready to launch the life coaching stuff until may anyway and I figure if a college wants me to teach, they'll work out the visa situation...


I don't know much about your marital status but if you're married to a Philippina then you could apply for a 13a/Permanent Resident in the US it doesn't take long and that will work, you won't need a work Visa but the employer or you will have to work out all the other details such as BIR (tax) and SSS plus starting out through the barangay it's process but either way you'd want to do this right. Here's a link to one of our forum threads with what will be required to work here. Over the years I've never heard of a teacher being kicked out and blacklisted only call center expats without the proper documentation but you never know, this information below is from another expat that went through the process and he's been working here for a call center as an administrator.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...k-permit-philippines-people-tourist-visa.html

Then another link on the benefits of having a Permanent Residence/13a.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/978426-benefits-13a-visa.html

Example only of documents and list of requirements from Chicago Philippine Consulate, forms don't seem to be standardized and neither are the headings so not sure which Consulate you'd work with it depends on your state. It took me two months to get my 13a through the mail but if you live near one of the Philippine Consulates it could be much faster.
http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/immigrant visa form.pdf

Hope all works out for you, good luck.


----------



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

Thank you very much for this info... I am single right now and I'm not sure I'll ever get married again but, like most guys who go over there, the women are pretty insistent on a relationship I've noticed... I'm 40 and retired so I don't see myself settling any time though 

I'm two hours south of St Louis but I'm going to call the Chicago Consulate right now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Retirement Visa SRRV or Military*



BitcoinGuy said:


> Thank you very much for this info... I am single right now and I'm not sure I'll ever get married again but, like most guys who go over there, the women are pretty insistent on a relationship I've noticed... I'm 40 and retired so I don't see myself settling any time though
> 
> I'm two hours south of St Louis but I'm going to call the Chicago Consulate right now.


If you are a former Veteran on disability or a retired Veteran there's a Visa you can apply for, I think the cost is only $1400. If not a Veteran there are other SRRV Visas 4 variations but the cost or the bank deposit depending on age.

I have the shortcuts for the Philippine Retirement Authority website explaining the SRRV but it appears to be under maintenance, so when it this site does get fixed I'll have to download the document files as PDF, I've noticed that many of the government sites seem to come offline for repairs or updates this includes the Philippine Bureau of Immigration. Okay so it appears you'll be using the Chicago Consulate, I had to call them or email them several times for questions and they do answer the phones.
https://www.pra.gov.ph/main/srrv_program?page=1


----------



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> If you are a former Veteran on disability or a retired Veteran there's a Visa you can apply for, I think the cost is only $1400. If not a Veteran there are other SRRV Visas 4 variations but the cost or the bank deposit depending on age.
> 
> I have the shortcuts for the Philippine Retirement Authority website explaining the SRRV but it appears to be under maintenance, so when it this site does get fixed I'll have to download the document files as PDF, I've noticed that many of the government sites seem to come offline for repairs or updates this includes the Philippine Bureau of Immigration. Okay so it appears you'll be using the Chicago Consulate, I had to call them or email them several times for questions and they do answer the phones.
> https://www.pra.gov.ph/main/srrv_program?page=1


Sorry for such a late reply... I just saw this. Still learning how this old-style forum works 

I am looking at the SRRV so I can open a few Airbnb properties... I am not a Veteran or retired military unfortunately (or otherwise I guess  )

I did call the consulate in Chicago and the guy on the phone literally laughed at my when I asked if I could "just be self employed"... not even upset about it, it was a perfect response to tell me what I'm working with over there.

My current plan is to rent Airbnbs around Manila and other locations until I decide where I want to live. In the mean time I'll work on my SRRV and MAKE SURE this is where I want to live. I like PH for a lot of reasons, mainly the cost of living and the fact that it looks like a good base for my SE Asia travels that I'm planning for the next stage of my life.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The Philippines is a very good place to retire, but a very poor place to make a living. Who are going to use your airbnb's. Many locals are not wealthy and take up will be spotty at best.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

If you take a look at some Airbnb postings and then click on the availability calendar, you will see that a great many of them are always empty and available. 

Gary D is correct. Nice place if you got the money, bad place to get the money.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Ram1957 said:


> On "B" whoever told you that hasn't got a clue. You can enter with your current ticket and it won't be questioned. You can extent your visa for up to 36 months.


B) To clarify, if you are coming for 3 weeks, you will I presume have a return ticket. So as Ram1957 says, you're automatically good to go. 
Where the confusion sets in, is that some long-term tourist 'stayers' leave for a short trip to, say, Hong Kong, then forget that when they return to their 'home' in the Phillippines they still need an 'exit' ticket for the Phillippines, this is requested at check-in at Hong Kong, and you will be denied boarding without it. 
So you'd need to buy, for example,
MNL-HKG-MNL-HKG each time you do that trip, or any trip on a tourist visa, where you intend to return to the Phils as your home base. 
If US check-ins do not do this, it remains a mandatory requirement regardless, I came in from a third party destination last year and was asked for proof of departure on arrival at Manila immigration. 
To deal with this annoyance, I just buy a fully refundable no questions asked one way out of MNL, dated no later than 30 days into the future, if I intend to stay longer than the standard 30 days. 



Ram1957 said:


> "C" You require a working visa if you are going to work here for yourself or a company. Don't work illegally here, if you get caught you will be blacklisted and deported.


C) I think you'll quickly decide teaching anything here is not worth getting out of bed for, wages for teachers (of any caliber) are atrocious. Most locally qualified teachers can get more money as maids or waiters in Hong Kong and elsewhere!
Since you're cashed up, why not look into getting a 'retirement' residency visa, there's plenty of time to worry about that once you decide you want to hang around. For now, kick back and just quietly do your online tech support thing in-between margaritas as you discover the island life!
No one seems to know anything definitive about working online in most ASEAN countries, rule of thumb consensus seems to be that if you're not selling local goods online, or earning money from transactions within the Philippines, or setting up a registered 'helpdesk' office here, in other words, you're a 'digital nomad' working out of a coffee shop or your condo on an ad hoc basis, I would not lose much sleep over it.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh and DO NOT EVER get married here.
It is kind of a 'forever' deal, and if it goes wrong, you will be in a legal purgatory probably forever. 

Just quietly live together on an unofficial 'personal common law' agreement. 

Chances are if you meet a lady older than 24 she will likely be married, and have kids, already to some local guy she hasn't seen since she was 18. 

Thus technically, you are now an 'adulterer' and can go to jail. This is rare unless someone is out to scam you, but anyway, it is a fact in law, you'll soon figure it out! 
You're an adulterer by virtue of the fact divorce is almost never granted, and annulment so tortuous, and most local girls you'll meet can't afford the cost, what with the kids and all.
It's pretty common, sadly.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

dhream said:


> Oh and DO NOT EVER get married here.
> It is kind of a 'forever' deal, and if it goes wrong, you will be in a legal purgatory probably forever.
> 
> Just quietly live together on an unofficial 'personal common law' agreement.
> ...


Not true, a foreign divorce (home country) is always available.

There are many many girls mid twenties upwards that are not married or even been with a boyfriend. Girls here give up once they reach their mid to late twenties and consider left on the shelf to become spinsters. Many are professional women, teachers are a good source. I could recommend several girls reaching the age of fifty that are still virgins. They would make very good wives given the chance.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Gary,

I will not disagree with you, our personal experiences color our judgments.

As for divorce, which was my main point (and I would wish everybody every happiness and success, I wish I had been so disposed of such romantic fortune in my youth!)

I know of several cases on other threads where blokes are jumping through all sorts of hoops either here or back home. Some divorces done overseas could potentially ruin the male protagonists, so there's that.

Again without disputing your point of view, I base my cautions on the numerous expats who are in a world of hurt because of marrying a local here in a haze of lurve.

I am not paying enough attention to their cases to say for sure that a marriage made here and ended overseas is still considered a done deal here. 

All I know is they are squealing like pigs in a pit. 

I'm sure someone with a sad tale to share will weigh in before long.


----------



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

I've noticed that as well and, at least from my experience, it seems like the hosts are a little lacking in the "follow up" department. I had to message ten of them to get three replies... so I was hoping that could be remedied by an "American work ethic" as pompous as that sounds now that I say it out loud 

the idea was not really to just advertise on airbnb as an "airbnb"... that is where I would direct people to book just to keep everything in one location (for the calendar and simplicity) but the idea would be to go out and advertise an English speaking, american operated short term/long term stay in Manila to help people either get their vacation going or (what I really want) helping expats move over, learn the area, figure out where they want to live, etc... this would be something in a year or two as I figure out those things myself..

of course, now it will have to come after the SRRV so it'll def be a year or two 




Manitoba said:


> If you take a look at some Airbnb postings and then click on the availability calendar, you will see that a great many of them are always empty and available.
> 
> Gary D is correct. Nice place if you got the money, bad place to get the money.


----------



## BitcoinGuy (May 7, 2018)

we're on the same page I think... I think I may even wait up to a year to get the SRRV and make sure PH is where I want to actually live. I'll keep my head down, earn money working remotely for my old company, teach online, etc... I agree that teacher wages there are terrible but I was looking at it less for income and more for exposure as a Bitcoin expert in the region... I can work for nothing for a long time and build up a clientele... but yes, you're right... in typical WASP fashion, I'm overanalyzing... I need to sit back, relax, be happy with the position I've found myself in and stop worrying. haha




dhream said:


> C) I think you'll quickly decide teaching anything here is not worth getting out of bed for, wages for teachers (of any caliber) are atrocious. Most locally qualified teachers can get more money as maids or waiters in Hong Kong and elsewhere!
> Since you're cashed up, why not look into getting a 'retirement' residency visa, there's plenty of time to worry about that once you decide you want to hang around. For now, kick back and just quietly do your online tech support thing in-between margaritas as you discover the island life!
> No one seems to know anything definitive about working online in most ASEAN countries, rule of thumb consensus seems to be that if you're not selling local goods online, or earning money from transactions within the Philippines, or setting up a registered 'helpdesk' office here, in other words, you're a 'digital nomad' working out of a coffee shop or your condo on an ad hoc basis, I would not lose much sleep over it.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

One further caution.

The internet service here generally is very bad. A few places where there are a lot of expats may have not bad service but these also tend to be the more expensive places to live. (Subic or Clark for example). Other places you will not get much more than just acceptable by developed world standards, and that generally in the major cities not in the provinces. 

If you on line work tends to be such that you need to transfer massive data or have video chats at a specific time you may not be able to do that very well resulting in poor customer service.

If your on line work is not extremely time and data transmission speed dependent (You upload files to the cloud day time here and night time at home and the client downloads them the next day, our night) then you may be OK in most places.


----------

